# Need to vent



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

So today I was out in Boston to see the tall ships. While I was there I stopped to take a rest and check out the police boats that were hanging out in the harbor. There were a couple environmental police boats, coast guard, Boston police (coolest boat).

Anyway, while I was standing there I noticed a paper cup floating in the water right next to the two environmental police boats. Now, I found it a bit ironic and funny that it was there and they didn't grab it, but thats not what they are there for, I know that, but it did look funny.

A few moments later this lady comes to the rail and starts taking pictures of the boats. She also noticed the cup and immediately started bitching about it. She started taking pictures saying she needed to get the side of the boat with the POLICE lettering and the cup in the photo so that she could send it to the Globe ("if they are still in existence"...her words).

If I wasn't in an academy right now I woulda flipped out on this jerk. I was so pissed off I can't even explain to you my anger. Because you know this chick would be singing a different freaking tune if she needed them. I felt like picking this lady up and throwing her over the damn rail into the harbor, just so she could learn first hand what the hell they are there for, and so that her camera would be destroyed!

This lady has no clue. I guess in HER WORLD, boats never crash in the water (especially with the extra traffic), or sink due to a failure of some sort, OR even a terrorist attack isin't possible considering we were hosting the boats of several different countries' Naval Academies, making it a decent target.

I don't know what I really want to say as I am so aggravated by this, it is making it hard for me to articulate.

The first thing I thought was, "WOW, I feel bad for the sorry suckers making trouble here" *which made me feel safe!*

Where she apparently thought..."WOW, lots of COPS here, how can I give these guys a hard time?"

She actually seemed inteligent, so I don't understand how can she be so ignorant?

I just had to get this out because I have been steaming about it for the past couple hours.

Thanks!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*She actually seemed inteligent, so I don't understand how can she be so ignorant?
*

Intelligence isn't always the cure for ignorance.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I for one am shocked, there was some sort of litter in Boston Harbor???? I am sure the Globe will be all over that breaking news story. Anyway she is just another pain in the ass living in Mass. I would say you did the right thing by not throwing her over the railing, but I am sure it was tempting.


----------



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> I for one am shocked, there was some sort of litter in Boston Harbor???? I am sure the Globe will be all over that breaking news story.


I know, its just the mindset and extra effort she put in just to stir the pot.

Come to think of it though, good thing I didn't throw her in.....They might have confused her with a piece of shit and let her sink...then I would be in some real trouble #-o, LOL.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

This lady sounds like some wacky loopy left winged liberal type a$$hole. I've had many run-ins with type as well (your wrong, their always in the right type). For her to be so concerened over this to take a picture and and wanting to send it into the globe , just shows how exciting her life must be. She can go suck eggs.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Its amazing how far some people will go. I am of the firm belief that the general public hates us. I really dont care if they do or not, but it does get frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

You should have taken a picture of HER, and let us have a caption contest.


----------



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

5-0 said:


> You should have taken a picture of HER, and let us have a caption contest.


LMAO, Forgot my phone in the car or else this thread would have become legendary....

I guess this is so frustraing for me as it was my first encounter with this type of person first hand.....Especially because we were surrounded by detail COPS who could hear as well. Show some damn respect....Ya know..


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

We can all guess the type:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> I for one am shocked, there was some sort of litter in Boston Harbor????


Hell, forget the litter, I'm just happy it hasn't burst into flames like the Cuyahoga.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

See, and this is where my smart and opinionated mouth would have gotten the best of me. Something would have been said, and more then likely would have fallen on deaf ears. But I'd have felt better for it.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm confused here there were two environmental police boats with a paper cup floating in the water???? OK so she took pictures of it whats the controversy here I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Trying to imply they were the ones who threw it in the water maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

The public sends pointless photos to the Globe, we hand them M-series citations.....who's in a better position?

If you can't get fired, who gives a fuck anymore? The public is going to get the policing they deserve.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Should have told her to learn to read. The boats were all labeled "POLICE", Not Harbor janitors.


----------



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

mtc said:


> It sounds like that's EXACTLY what she was trying to do!
> 
> All holier than thou and spreading false innuendo.


That, and she seemed to imply that the "Environmental Police" shouldn't have ignored "pollution" in the water.......

Again, Ignorant to the fact the POLICE are in charge of PUBLIC SAFETY......


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I'm confused here there were two environmental police boats with a paper cup floating in the water???? OK so she took pictures of it whats the controversy here I'm confused.


There was no controversy....Just some ignorant moron who was going off about Police "not doing thier jobs".... as you know, cleaning the harbor is thier main task of the Environmental Police now, aparently.

Then she thought she could stir the pot with some more non-news that she thought any anti cop paper could use to bash Police once more.....

Even though no news paper would care....It was just the fact that it was the first thing that came to her mind and that she was so vocal about "giving this photo to the Globe" that bothered me....Instead of just appreciating what they were really there for, Public Safety.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd say, "why don't you jump in the water and help out the cause, douche."


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

One of our Masscops members was likely running one of those EPO boats. 

I'm sure he'd love to hear this 

I'll make him aware.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, complaining about a coffee cup floating in the harbor. I guess she didn't see the hundreds of small boats intermixed with the commerical, 150 plus footers. I worked it Tues,Wed and Thur. Total zoo. It was like trying to herd cats. Blow boats, under sail coming in against the traffic pattern. Small boats that didn't know the harbor. Drunks at the helm. All the while trying to hold a security zone around the Tall ships. That bimbo should know that it wasn't one of our coffee cups, we never had time for a cup.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Not to mention the lines of people waiting for the shuttle boats between the Charlestown Navy Yard and Longwarf.
> 
> Tuna, your boys at your Comand Postwere awesome. Pass along my thanks for all the cold water they had on standby. Yesterday was brutal on that pier.


I'll pass it along. Were you working it? We were dealing with everything from a row boat to the Provinctown II out in front of the WTC. When I finished Thur. night I needed to :alcoholi:Our esteamed member "Boats" was piloting the Jessie and he had a run in with one of the commercial passenger boats. The abuse the boarding party got from the drunk passengers, well lets just say the voyage was terminated.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Probably came from a SHERIFF'S BOAT


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tuna,

Screw the bimbo. THANK YOU for working your ass off at such a chaotic event - you have our respect without question.



Tuna said:


> Wow, complaining about a coffee cup floating in the harbor. I guess she didn't see the hundreds of small boats intermixed with the commerical, 150 plus footers. I worked it Tues,Wed and Thur. Total zoo. It was like trying to herd cats. Blow boats, under sail coming in against the traffic pattern. Small boats that didn't know the harbor. Drunks at the helm. All the while trying to hold a security zone around the Tall ships. That bimbo should know that it wasn't one of our coffee cups, we never had time for a cup.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RTC#306 said:


> So today I was out in Boston to see the tall ships. While I was there I stopped to take a rest and check out the police boats that were hanging out in the harbor. There were a couple environmental police boats, coast guard, Boston police (coolest boat).
> 
> Anyway, while I was standing there I noticed a paper cup floating in the water right next to the two environmental police boats. Now, I found it a bit ironic and funny that it was there and they didn't grab it, but thats not what they are there for, I know that, but it did look funny.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering why you got so angry that you would have "flipped out" over something so trivial as this lady and her papercup. Wait 'till you get out of the academy and have people like this tell you to your face how you should do your job, and then have to take it because you don't want to get a complaint. In the big scheme of things, this is a big nothing.

An integral part of this job is dealing with idiots like this lady and not taking everything so personally, it's not worth it.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> I'm wondering why you got so angry that you would have "flipped out" over something so trivial as this lady and her papercup. Wait 'till you get out of the academy and have people like this tell you to your face how you should do your job, and then have to take it because you don't want to get a complaint. In the big scheme of things, this is a big nothing.
> 
> An integral part of this job is dealing with idiots like this lady and not taking everything so personally, it's not worth it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

RTC#306 said:


> I guess this is so frustraing for me as it was my first encounter with this type of person first hand.....Especially because we were surrounded by detail COPS who could hear as well. Show some damn respect....Ya know..


I have heard people talk crap and stuff. Its just the way she came off was especially irritating. So anti Police and completely ignorant to what they actually were there for. But she was the type that probly calls the Police for EVERY stupid issue that disturbs her while she reads Obama's life story.

I know and I understand it comes with the territory. But for some reason, maybe it was her demeanor, tone, stupid look, I don't know....I have had to take a lot of shit in my other jobs...but for some reason she just got right under my goddamn skin....

The "Im gonna go to the paper" attitued was what really got me.....I know in this instance its really nothing and wouldn't have mattered, but this is the type of lady who looks for this shit just to be a pain in the ass...wait untill she gets something that could be mis-construed and get someone in trouble...As for "flipping out" I wish I could have "Educated" her, but I don't want any trouble or anything right now......thats all....It wasn't litteral.

Come to think about it....Maybe its because of this.....Think about the last time some ignorant jerk saw something, snaped a photo, sent it to the media with a less than accurate description of whats going on and now a department or Police in general fall under scrutiny.....I am sure we have all seen it and said, HMMMM....If only I were standing there and saw this moron snap this photo....The things I would have said........WELL, I was there (I know the issue of the cup is silly, but thats what makes it even more frustrating) and felt like it was a bad idea to say something, so it was aggravating.

I know this is a day in day out part of being a Police Officer, but I still needed to vent it out as this particular lady hit the right nerve...

Thanks for the tip though LACopper! I have some peers whom will struggle to learn that lesson.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Don't misunderstand me, I agree it's certainly frustrating to see and hear people like this woman; we all meet people like her on a daily basis (unfortunately). I was just saying that it's really not that big a deal to let it get you so wound up.

I learned very early on that not taking things so personally definitely makes it easier on one's career and causes a lot less job burnout.

I had about 3 years on the streets of Los Angeles when the Rodney King incident happened. Believe me, we had just about everyone in our faces (figuratively speaking of course) and learned very fast how to live with it. We didn't like it but unfortunately, it goes with the territory.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think it has more to do with frustration than anything else. People are getting to the point where the do not recognize authority, and believe that they are entitled to tell us how to do our jobs and like we are taking thier burger order. I had a guy call last night and tell me he needed to press charges on an officer that "put his hands" on him. I asked him why the officer did this and he told me, "because I wouldnt do what he told me."


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> I'm wondering why you got so angry that you would have "flipped out" over something so trivial as this lady and her papercup. Wait 'till you get out of the academy and have people like this tell you to your face how you should do your job, and then have to take it because you don't want to get a complaint. In the big scheme of things, this is a big nothing.


I would rather someone get in my face....at least they have a set of balls. The stunt that woman was trying to pull is cowardly chickenshit.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I would rather someone get in my face....at least they have a set of balls. The stunt that woman was trying to pull is cowardly chickenshit.


I totally agree, however, it's still not something to "flip out" over.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MetrowestPD said:


> *She actually seemed inteligent, so I don't understand how can she be so ignorant?*
> 
> Intelligence isn't always the cure for ignorance.


Nor is it the cure for just being a biatch, which is what she was.



LawMan3 said:


> Imagine if this lady was there for the Boston tea party?! She wouldn't know what to do with herself!


 She would have drawn a sketch of the polluting Indians and mailed it into the Boston Gazette.

She would have attempted to commission Paul Revere for the drawing, but he was unexplicably busy that evening.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Bottom line is, she is a looser!!! Her big controversy photo pic didn't make it far. Even the Globe didn't think it was new worthy.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

For one, she no doubt had no clue you were in the Academy. Two good courses of action were either the one you took, ignore the idiot, or you could have made a sarcastic remark along the lines of...

You know something lady, those enviromental cops did try taking care of the trash issues in the harbor, but the trash would just sink everytime they stabbed it with the picker.

or

I'd go down there right now and tell them off if I were you because you pay their salary. GO GREEN!

or

I bet the cops back in YOUR day would have taken care of that cup, but sadly since defeating the Kaiser, they've had much more crime to contend with.

or

I'll give you $10 to go down in pull it out of the water right in front of them, see if they get the message!

you see my point. You don't have to get really mad and demonstrative, just smile and be mean.

Yeah, bad advice, but I LIVE for sarcasm. :shifty:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kilv, my friend and MOTIVATOR you forgot one,



Excuse me officer, that lady holding the cell phone camera there? Yes her. She just threw that cup in the water and said that she was going to take a picture of it and blame YOU!!! for it!!!!!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Some people can't see what is right in front of them. These patrols are not for trash pickup. It is their job to ensure safety and keep order. If they saw the a-hole who threw the cup in the water, maybe it would be a different situation. If they spent their time picking up cups from the harbor we would have overpaid, over-trained trash collectors and not police officers. Someone made a good point, that elitist B---- should have taken upon herself to dispose of the cup.
My cousin was talking about fire stations closing in Boston and one of her friends made a remark about the city having enough money to put all those police boats in the water. I let him know that the boats were there before the Tall Ships and will be there after the tall ships. The same can not be said about before and after Deval.
But it is just people's ignorance that annoys the hell out of me. It is fine for the state to cut funding to the police but when the crime rate goes up and up they don't realize why.

I feel better venting now too.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tuna said:


> "Boats" had a run in with one of the commercial passenger boats.


Bet that captain wont do that again anytime soon...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Kilv, my friend and MOTIVATOR you forgot one,
> 
> Excuse me officer, that lady holding the cell phone camera there? Yes her. She just threw that cup in the water and said that she was going to take a picture of it and blame YOU!!! for it!!!!!


AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahaha! I LOVE THIS ONE! 

You could add, "I THINK I saw the butt of a gun in her waist band!"



mtc said:


> Effing Priceless Fra!!
> 
> I myself, having spent two days out on the waterfront, would have LOVED to come across this twat pulling that !!
> 
> She _might_ have gone in for the cup!


MIGHT? A gentle nudge while you looked closer maybe?


----------

